# Roadmaster Flea Market Find!



## Antney (May 2, 2010)

Hello, I went to a local outdoor flea market this morning and followed a guy in with a pickup bed full of bikes. This was in the middle of the heap. I ran him down and gave him $120 for it. Parts of it seem really old, other, not so much. He told me he pulled it out of a barn in Oklahoma. It does have newer rims on it, I put the tires on it when I got home, rides Great!! Can someone help determine if this is old or the repop? Has the persons pedals and seat too. Either way I think I did OK, thanks, Tony:o


----------



## PCHiggin (May 2, 2010)

*Looks Like A Gennie To Me....*

But you never know,the replicas are getting old and this  might be one that was a bit neglected. I think you stole it @ that price regardless of vintage,I would have been all over it too! 

Pat


----------



## hzqw2l (May 2, 2010)

*Nice Score*

It looks like a reproduction by the tires and horn unit.  Still a great price on a nice riding bike.  That front light is probably worth what you paid regardless of the vintage.


----------



## 53Phantom (May 9, 2010)

I have one of the 1998 repops and , I find it hard to believe that someone would pay $3000.00 for one and abuse it like that has been. The wheels do look suspect to me. I do know that the originals and the repops are virtually identical and all parts are interchangable. Without seeing it in person, its hard to say though. Great deal either way!


----------



## Antney (May 9, 2010)

That's what I was thinking too, can you tell by the serial number on the bottom of the crank housing?????


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2010)

The original would have been a CWC bike--anyone got CWC #s? This looks sort of suspect to me and I too am thinking re-issue. Like the others said though you could make money on this one just in parts.


----------



## 53Phantom (May 10, 2010)

The 1998 models have a serial/production number up to around 5000-6000 stamped under the crank housing .


----------



## Antney (May 10, 2010)

I'll check it out, thanks, Tony


----------



## PCHiggin (May 10, 2010)

*$3000.00?*



53Phantom said:


> I have one of the 1998 repops and , I find it hard to believe that someone would pay $3000.00 for one and abuse it like that has been. The wheels do look suspect to me. I do know that the originals and the repops are virtually identical and all parts are interchangable. Without seeing it in person, its hard to say though. Great deal either way!




My friend bought one for about $900.00,as I recall.

Pat


----------



## 53Phantom (May 10, 2010)

yeah. There were places selling them for as low as $300.00, brand new in the box, awhile back. They go for about $1000.00-1200.00 in the box now. I have mine for sale for $650.00 and it is like new.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2010)

I still haven't figured out the rationale for paying that kind of money for a repro/re-issue. I have Phantoms and a 
'53 Luxury Liner (originals) and all of these bikes I bought for less than what most people ask for the new bikes? I guess what I'm saying is why buy what looks like an old bike when you can buy an old bike? Jus my 2c Shawn


----------



## 53Phantom (May 10, 2010)

Shawn, I agree but, in the case of the Roadmasters, the re-issue was more of a "continuation" of production because they used all of the original tooling and manufacturing techniques and, they were built in the USA. To get that kind of quality in an American built bike, it is expensive. The quality is as good as the original Roadmasters in my opinion too. Had they been pac rim built, they probably would have sold for $300.00 new. I  doubt that there were very many that were sold at full pop ($3K) but, I really dont know. I do know that you could only buy them through some select high-end mailorder houses.


----------



## 53Phantom (May 10, 2010)

Also... In the case of your Phantom or original 53 Roadmaster, what would it cost to have every part re-chromed and re-cad plated, the frame re-painted, etc.. to look like a new bike? Some people prefer a bright and shiney bike with a classic style. I know that I am at over $1200.00 in my Phantom and I havent even started re-chroming yet.


----------

